# Ongoing CTD service issues... 44k miles



## donewiththiscar (May 18, 2016)

Hi all,

Just want to start with thanks - every time I Google an issue with my car, this place seems to be the place to go to. You guys really seem to know your stuff.

I bought a '14 Cruze diesel and I've had ongoing issues with it dating back to about my first oil change, and then regularly after. Wanted to love this car so much but it went from an annoyance to much worse. So far, 5 service visits with a multitude of parts: oxygen sensors, NOx sensor, and now an EGR valve. Wasn't the worst thing in the world when I was under bumper to bumper warranty, but now that I'm having to shell out $$$ just to get my car running again, pretty upset. Most recent is the EGR valve which needs to be replaced, which went while I was trying to drive to work one day, and prevents the car from starting (crank no starts are totally a thing that should happen to a car with 44k miles on it!). I'll try not to vent too much, but I was just hoping that someone could lead me down the right path with this car before I give up on it. I've tried looking through the forums for some kind of a link between all of the issues. All of the service reports for my car have noted that there is soot built up on the electronics that have failed -- they are in the exhaust system obviously so yes they will have some soot, but would this be something to look into? Anyone else have any other ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

My EGR valve failed around 52000 miles. Been flawless since then 113000 miles. There's a sticky note on lose hose clamps at the top of this forum that could of done my EGR in but I will never know being it was replaced before I could Check


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Probably related. You can maybe surf through GM'S website and find the number to one of their offices. Explain the situation and that the entire exhaust system should be replace under warranty as the fault has been there since 7,000 miles or so.

If they don't comply you can try to sue, or get a lawyer involved.


It's an option...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cheaper to have bought the GMPP extended warranty.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Since the problems started at the first oil change, was it something that happened then? Was correct oil used and correct amount? Look at service records. Other have also posted about loose clamps on the intake vent. I'd check them. Since it was documented prior to warranty expiring, I'd ask for help from the dealer with cost. Best of luck


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

what type of driving does the car get?? the longer the trips the better they seem to do.


----------



## donewiththiscar (May 18, 2016)

Gator said:


> My EGR valve failed around 52000 miles. Been flawless since then 113000 miles. There's a sticky note on lose hose clamps at the top of this forum that could of done my EGR in but I will never know being it was replaced before I could Check


This give me a lot of hope actually! Every time I say to myself, maybe this is the last repair... I did check the hose clamps about 10k miles ago, looked OK. I'll check them when I get it back from the shop.



Snipesy said:


> Probably related. You can maybe surf through GM'S website and find the number to one of their offices. Explain the situation and that the entire exhaust system should be replace under warranty as the fault has been there since 7,000 miles or so.
> 
> If they don't comply you can try to sue, or get a lawyer involved.
> 
> ...


I didn't really push it last time it was in for service (again, said to myself this is the last issue I'll have!), but I'm going to this time. No way a car should have this many issues with the same system this early.



mkohan said:


> Since the problems started at the first oil change, was it something that happened then? Was correct oil used and correct amount? Look at service records. Other have also posted about loose clamps on the intake vent. I'd check them. Since it was documented prior to warranty expiring, I'd ask for help from the dealer with cost. Best of luck


I'll double check with the records. It wasn't exactly at the first oil change, probably about half way through it. I've been changing it myself since about 25k with Castrol Edge Pro oil.



oilburner said:


> what type of driving does the car get?? the longer the trips the better they seem to do.


Probably about 75% highway overall. About 25 miles to and from work daily, which is almost all highway.



Tomko said:


> Cheaper to have bought the GMPP extended warranty.


Hindsight 20/20 etc. etc. I think this is an exceptional case regardless. I didn't see "clean/replace all electrical components in exhaust and emissions system" every 10k listed in the scheduled maintenance of the manual anyway...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

You've already been given some good advice and it seems like the issues you've mentioned have all popped up for one person or another on the forum and they generally have solutions. Did you buy it new? 

Only thing I can add is that it's been suggested that flooring it once in a while helps keep the sensors clean. I floor it at least once a day, every day, and I've only had one emissions system sensor need replacing. 

You may be able to see the light at the end of the tunnel, hopefully!


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

donewiththiscar said:


> I'll double check with the records. It wasn't exactly at the first oil change, probably about half way through it. I've been changing it myself since about 25k with Castrol Edge Pro oil.


Make sure you are using the right Castrol Edge Pro. There are two 5W-30's, the right one and the wrong one. The right one will say LL03 on it.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

My CEL's are never ending as well. Nox sensor, EGT sensor 2, DEF tank heater, now... O2 sensor. All inless than 3,000 miles.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

My thoughts too. You want your oil to be ACEA C3 rated.




Kexlox said:


> Make sure you are using the right Castrol Edge Pro. There are two 5W-30's, the right one and the wrong one. The right one will say LL03 on it.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I went through an O2 and NOX sensor with my 2014. I think when it went in for the O2 sensor the dealer did not troubleshoot properly. On the way home from the O2 sensor repair it threw another CEL. After I complained to Chevy Customer Care on the board, the next trip to the dealer went a lot better. The NOX sensor got replaced along with a ECU reflash. And, they spent a significant more amount of time troubleshooting and testing their repair. They drove the car over 50 miles on the test drive after the repair. So far so good.

While ensuring the oil is the right stuff is a good first step, I would suspect the latest greatest version of the ECU software would probably do you the most good.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

donewiththiscar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just want to start with thanks - every time I Google an issue with my car, this place seems to be the place to go to. You guys really seem to know your stuff.
> 
> ...


Hello donewiththiscar,

I'm truly sorry to hear about these ongoing concerns you're experiencing with your Cruze and completely understand your frustration. Please know that Chevrolet values you as a customer and this is far from the experience we want our customers to have. I see that you've been working with your dealership to resolve these issues and I'd like to offer an additional layer of assistance to research this further on my end. Please send me a private message with your full contact information, VIN, and the dealership you've been working with to move forward with assistance.

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> My CEL's are never ending as well. Nox sensor, EGT sensor 2, DEF tank heater, now... O2 sensor. All inless than 3,000 miles.


You knowingly bought your car with an ongoing check engine light. 

By your own admission you thought that you could fix it yourself. 

Is there anything else you didn't tell us? For example: was your car lemon lawed, a flood car or collision rebuild?

There comes a point where you have to start taking responsibility for your own decisions. I'm guessing that this is a recurring theme in your life.

Is that why you're no longer working for a GM dealership?


----------

